# Plate Carriers



## nsmedicman (4 Jun 2006)

Ok.... I might sound like a nimrod in asking this question....but....here goes. Is a plate carrier a supplement to soft body armor, or is it worn a system all its own?


----------



## Kal (4 Jun 2006)

Both

A plate carrier can be a stand alone system designed to hold just ballistic plates and can be worn on its on or over soft armour, ie Eagle plate carrier, SoTech Callahan.  Or A plate carrier may be incorporated with a soft armour carrier which carriers both, ie RAV, CIRAS.

Look in the equipment forums, theres a couple threads on the go there currently..

btw, this thread should belong there anyways


----------

